# LG G3 with 5.5-inch QHD display, laser AF camera goes official



## ZTR (May 27, 2014)

> The LG G3 is finally official and is ready to take the duties as the company's 2014 flagship Android smartphone.
> *Hardware*
> 
> The LG G3 features a 5.5" True HD-IPS+ LCD display with a QHD (2560 x 1440 pixels) resolution. This results in the eye-watering (in a good sense) pixel density of 534 pixels per inch. The company states that there really is a difference when looking at the display this sharp and that the Retina display wasn't even close to the final frontier, as the Steve Jobs claimed.
> ...



*www.gsmarena.com/lg_g3_is_official_with_13mp_ois_camera_with_laseraf_qhd_display-news-8629.php

Looks like this gonna be a beast of phone just like G2 with that display and that camera 

Also interesting to see LG follow the 16GB/2GB 32GB/3GB route like Gionee..


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 27, 2014)

time to have 64 gb base memory!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2014)

noob people will still buy the likes of crapsung instead of this beast


----------



## ZTR (May 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> time to have 64 gb base memory!!


This has expandable so no issue


----------



## rajnusker (May 27, 2014)

Wonder how would be the graphics and battery performance be at that resolution? But really nice phone if priced 30-35k range.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 28, 2014)

ZTR said:


> This has expandable so no issue



what i meant is that this 32 gb on a flagship is already here for years on many models launched in the past. i wanted to have a bump in here.i was not mentioning about expandable storage. thnigs are getting improved  on many aspects but not on storage!


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2014)

This looks good but already got G2 :/


----------



## sushovan (May 28, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> Wonder how would be the graphics and battery performance be at that resolution? But really nice phone if priced 30-35k range.



Forget it. It may come down to 35K after 4 or 5 months but there is no way they will launch it below 42K when similar flagships from Samesong,Sony and HTC are selling at 50K


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2014)

Lovely phone.  I just hope the build quality is good, unlike rubbish G2.


----------



## Superayush (May 28, 2014)

I hope QHD screen dosent drain battery like water from mcd tankers...


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2014)

Yeah it should come with a pair of new and advanced human eyes which can replace our normal eyes which will never see the difference above 350+ PPI. Nonsense decision to go for that resolution, other than bragging rights that they were the first (or is it Oppo?) to bring more than 1080p resolution, just like they did with that G Flex unit for flexible phones!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yeah it should come with a pair of new and advanced human eyes which can replace our normal eyes which will* never see the difference above 350+ PPI*. Nonsense decision to go for that resolution, other than bragging rights that they were the first (or is it Oppo?) to bring more than 1080p resolution, just like they did with that G Flex unit for flexible phones!


The difference can be compared to 120 FPS vs. 60 FPS.. 
Even 60FPS gets the job done pretty good but 120 > 60 .

- - - Updated - - -

AFAIK Oppo Find 7's display is also manufactured by LG


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2014)

As they are saying 16 Gb model 2 Gb ram and 32 GB model 3 gb ram. This looks kinda unfair


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2014)

G3 is awesome. LG is actually getting better with every flagship.
But S5 will sell more units, because who wants an LG for 45k.


----------



## powerhoney (May 28, 2014)

Wow!!! Killer looks!!!


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> G3 is awesome. LG is actually getting better with every flagship.
> But S5 will sell more units, because who wants an LG for 45k.


Apparently S5 available for a range of 37 to 40 k locally. Looks like Samsung is making that 45k spot for S5 prime


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2014)

View attachment 14438


----------



## sushovan (May 28, 2014)

^ Sell G2 to me then


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Apparently S5 available for a range of 37 to 40 k locally. Looks like Samsung is making that 45k spot for S5 prime



Fck Samsung they cut prices every time after 1 month of launch and early buyers get trolled -.-

On topic-
QHD display is absolute overkill. Everything else makes LG G3 perfect for being android flagship.
What do you think guys? Like N4, N5, Nexus 6 will be based on G3?


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Fck Samsung they cut prices every time after 1 month of launch and early buyers get trolled -.-
> 
> On topic-
> QHD display is absolute overkill. Everything else makes LG G3 perfect for being android flagship.
> What do you think guys? Like N4, N5, Nexus 6 will be based on G3?



Rumours point out that there will be no Nexus 6.  Google is looking forward to start project silver and LG will make the first phone of that project.  Nexus line is getting killed as N5 is most probably the last phone of the line up. 
And now I guess we will see QHD on every next generation flagship in the coming years.


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2014)

sushovan said:


> ^ Sell G2 to me then



Hahaha. I don't think it'll fetch me a good price. Its rooted.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (May 28, 2014)

As per news, there will be no Nexus 6.


----------



## amjath (May 28, 2014)

Rather than going gaga about resolution, What about the apps at this resolution. Can tablet apps can be used or what


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> Rather than going gaga about resolution, What about the apps at this resolution. Can tablet apps can be used or what



This is the first device with resolution so initially app support is very less since developers initially have 1080p app now they have to increase the size so this will be interesting since a few devices are yet to come out with qhd display.


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Rumours point out that there will be no Nexus 6.  Google is looking forward to start project silver and LG will make the first phone of that project.  Nexus line is getting killed as N5 is most probably the last phone of the line up.
> And now I guess we will see QHD on every next generation flagship in the coming years.



Then silver's first phone will be based on G3 
I hate huge phones, infact I think the future is of compact phones (4"-4.7"). B-)


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Then silver's first phone will be based on G3
> I hate huge phones, infact I think the future is of compact phones (4"-4.7"). B-)



People seem to like huge phones. That's why samsh!t is doing well in the first place.


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Then silver's first phone will be based on G3
> I hate huge phones, infact I think the future is of compact phones (4"-4.7"). B-)



For me one hand operation is important and that is why I still has S3, even N5 is very good ergonomically but big phones or so called phablets are even a challenge if you are putting them in a skinny jeans.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 28, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Forget it. It may come down to 35K after 4 or 5 months but there is no way they will launch it below 42K when similar flagships from Samesong,Sony and HTC are selling at 50K



It will be priced around 48k


----------

